# Need MF 135 help after fire



## Greg B. (Jun 6, 2019)

I have a MF 135. Started it and ignition switch stuck on and burned the post off so I replaced the ignition switch. There was a bit of a fire, but I put it out with my hand. Now it turns over and starts but will not continue to run.. It getting gas but will not continue to run. I think it still must be electrical. Any suggestions?


----------



## Greg B. (Jun 6, 2019)

Figured it out. New switch did not have an off. Just start. Maybe for diesel?


----------

